# Black Butt Bee



## techmant (May 21, 2008)

Hey Casper, I have the same kind as you described here in southeast Tennessee. I figure they are some ferral or wild bee. They are very opportunistic and love to rob. Since first seeing them a few years ago, I have noticed that there coloring has been genetically transferred to some if not all of my hives.


----------



## jcleereman (Jun 10, 2011)

Funny, just last week I notice that I was seeing alot of drones with fully black abdomens. This is my first year keeping bees, but it still caught my attention.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I have robbers in my area that I call "black butted bees" but they have a golden color abdomen and the last 1/8" of an inch or so, just above the stinger, is pitch black. No bands at all. Like techmant I believe these are feral bees. They are so tenacious at robbing that I swear I see little black masks around their eyes too.:lpf:


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I have many hives with 100s of these, I believe they are part of the carniolan trait as all mine are carniolan.....


----------



## Junglerooster (Jun 15, 2017)

We have carpenter bees that build their hives by either finding hollow trees or boring into wood. They look like a normal bee from the abdomen to the head but their abdomen to the stinger is shiny black no stripes. Could that bee it lol


----------

